# Game 49: Mavs @ Heat (3/29 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, March 29, 2012 | 8:00 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*


    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tough team to play against when you're trying to break out of a funk. They've owned us in the regular season for years. Back home though where the Heat will be looking to extend the home winning streak to 15 games.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

On one hand, I ultimately prefer to "get right" against a good team, as doing it against a Sacramento winds up feeling empty and misleading. Trouble is, as we saw with the five-game L-streak last year, quite often the tough teams just make things worse. Should be interesting, as we pretty much embarrassed them on Xmas.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

bounce back game...need Wade to take over..lebron got to many injuries right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God damn I hate the Mavs....please win


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike Miller said on Tuesday he's ready to go, but was held out of practice yesterday, is out tonight, and will not travel with the team to Toronto or Boston. So Heat are giving him another week off.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Interesting on MM. He's been saying he's been ready to play for a few games.

Damn, we have to go up to Toronto tomorrow night? Brutal. Not because they're good, but from Miami to Toronto on a back-to-back is tough. Don't be surprised to see more of this the rest of the way. No team plays more games from here out than the Heat. Bummer.

Fashion note: I think we're wearing grey socks/shoes tonight. Not quite the white shoe/gear with black sock look I'd hoped for with the all-blacks, but would still be an awesome look. Could just be Battier's shoes, but I know the Heat have rules about everyone wearing the same color shoes, which is why LeBron couldn't wear a certain pair of grey LeBron's last year.










Definitely grey shoes for Battier. Turiaf and Howard are wearing black, but they're not in their unis yet, unlike Shane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Brendon Haywood and Delonte West are back for the Mavs tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Damn, we have to go up to Toronto tomorrow night? Brutal. Not because they're good, but from Miami to Toronto on a back-to-back is tough. Don't be surprised to see more of this the rest of the way. No team plays more games from here out than the Heat. Bummer.


Toronto has actually been playing much better of late. Then we have Boston on Sunday. Tough 3 game in 4 night stretch.

Then have Monday off and play the 76ers on Tuesday and the Thunder on Wednesday.

And ofcourse, every team has the night off before we play them :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Win. Win big.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hah! No rest for the weary!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Here come the gay unicorns. At least we only have 2 losses at home... for now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I see nothing on LeBron's finger.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane sags to fill the lane. VC hits a 3. This. Will. Never. Change.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. Dirk just shot the Warden in the face.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice shot Bosh, if they aint gonna respect it, shoot.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Great hustle by Joel, Bosh 3333.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice mini-skirmish. Quick timeout for Dallas despite just a 1-point deficit. 

Nice 3 by Bosh. Both teams hitting shots early.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow we look like the Miami Heat again on offense? Why can't we take this on the road.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MORE SKIRMISH!

...Bosh airball


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Sweet move by :dwade:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Travel there by Dwyane? Maybe. I'll take the 2 though.

Jesus, how many 2nd chance points do we give up in relation to the rest of the league? Its almost like every time we give up an offensive board they score.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh is such a terrible rebounder. He just doesn't know how to rebound and I don't get it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

****...Dirk is feeling it. Regardless of Joel's D.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

More James Jones less Chalmers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great rotation: Marion wide open underneath. As if we didn't see enough of that the last two games.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Reggie Miller...since when was Larry Bird 7ft?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Meh, same old story. Teams light us up.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Chalmers sucks big ones.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible pass Rio.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario is pretty consistent with that mid range J off the screen. 

Wade went to the locker room, but I didnt see a limp or a trainer going with him. This is his normal sub time.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade to the locker-room.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the **** was UD doing on that rebound?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Pop quiz: Haslem just got in and on the first play what happened?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

On Bosh's rebounding: I'm baffled at the fact that he's averaged over 10 rebounds 3 times, and 9 a couple times, including 11 his last year in Toronto.

Multiple opportunities = Dallas 3. ****ing tired of this shit. Why can't we grab DEFENSIVE boards?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Let's leave them open all game. Why not.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ßen said:


> Reggie Miller...since when was Larry Bird 7ft?


:rotf: was wondering the same thing. Go back to college, dude.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Offensive rebounding and 3s...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Pop quiz: Haslem just got in and on the first play what happened?


Turiaf, even though he's a below-average rebounder for his position, needs to become UD's babysitter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battier changed his grey shoes.

Does Cuban follow the team everywhere, or just to every Miami trip?

Another 3. Yay. And Mario can't hit the ****ing ocean.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, 10 3 pt attempts by the Mavs already


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battier 333

Man, despite the fact we haven't lost here since 15 games ago, this crowd is going to turn ugly if we go down big/lose.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

NoCo missed a J? Who'd have thought?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This has L all over it


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Our PGs lick the butt.

Dallas has no plans on missing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dallas is at 33% from 3 on the season and are 5-11 from 3 in the quarter. Seem to hear that a lot. Teams struggling from 3, then they play us.

29-24 after 1


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

These rotations are just stupid.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This team is so frustrating.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> NoCo missed a J? Who'd have thought?


His J was supposed to get better as the season went on and he had more time with NBA coaches. It not only isn't dropping, but looks worse. Perhaps they tried to pull a D-Wade and break it down, which is something that should happen in the offseason, not during the season. Only excuse I could hear out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade back in. Must have been a bathroom break


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another 3 :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> His J was supposed to get better as the season went on and he had more time with NBA coaches. It not only isn't dropping, but looks worse. Perhaps they tried to pull a D-Wade and break it down, which is something that should happen in the offseason, not during the season. Only excuse I could hear out.


Cole: "Coach, how can I improve my shot?"

Spoo: "You need a positive mental disposition. Be an active participant in the development of your mechanics. Remember energy, energy bus."

Cole: "Is my form okay?"

Spoo: "Drive the bus. You're on the path to purity."

Cole: "..."


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is just comical now.


----------



## Headliner (Aug 11, 2011)

Wade is sick. I knew there was a reason he's been my favorite player for the last six or so years.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm done lamenting our 3-point rotations. It hurts my head.

NOTE: I will miss at least the first half of tomorrow night's game. Therefore, expect a first half blowout, followed by a furious and frustrating Toronto comeback when I get home.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Do we play Dallas again after this? I hope not. I hate them. Especially Jason Terry. After last year I just hate watching them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF?! :laugh:

You just have to laugh at these 3's.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I've hated Jet and Devin Harris since '06.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ßen said:


> Do we play Dallas again after this? I hope not. I hate them. Especially Jason Terry. After last year I just hate watching them.


2nd and last time we play them.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL!! Should've known they'd force Delonte back against us. Takes a 3 with Cole in his face? Makes it.

We need to start a Heat getting 3's drained on them meme.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> I'm done lamenting our 3-point rotations. It hurts my head.
> 
> NOTE: I will miss at least the first half of tomorrow night's game. Therefore, expect a first half blowout, followed by a furious and frustrating Toronto comeback when I get home.


Normally, I would say Delonte West should have been on the scouting report as "don't let him shoot," force him to drive and make a shot on the move. However, with that shitty Bosh+Haslem lineup on the floor we have no shotblocking so playing him for a contested jumpshot is the best choice.

Ideally we would have brought Joel back in the game by now and Wade would force him into the shotblocker. But we know UD has to get his 25+ minutes.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Is it not clicking yet with the coaching staff that every single team hits season high amounts of 3 pointers against our defense? Seriously?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice layup by Cole


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

To Cole's credit, he's had a couple nice drives tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^He did though get away with a travel on his last drive that Bosh tipped in. And the ref who missed it, called the same travel on Odom on the next possession 

Nice drive by Wade

So the Mavs have hit 7 3's yet we have a 1pt lead.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That move by Wade was so quick.



:dwade:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole hits a J


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole likes TNT.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

**** off Delonte


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Defense anybody?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Udonis slick jumper


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UUUU

He's getting that range back. Its definitely been lost in our struggles.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> ^He did though get away with a travel on his last drive that Bosh tipped in. And the ref who missed it, called the same travel on Odom on the next possession
> 
> Nice drive by Wade
> 
> So the Mavs have hit 7 3's yet we have a 1pt lead.


Yup. Saw that travel.

The D has picked up, but West is scoring while well-guarded.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole train busting out of his slump


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Aha Delonte Cole Slaw just pwned you.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Norris again...wtf


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We don't even try to play defense anymore. We're officially a small ball team.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Here's the first Heat opponent 3 meme:










Hastily produced. The future ones will be better.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why is Bosh on the bench? He left the first quarter with 4 minutes left. Why is he out already instead of Haslem?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damnit Dirk. Just shut up.

Looked like a travel there though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD. Thank you for re-learning jumpshooting.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What? We're shooting 75% and up 4? Ugh.

Up 2.

EDIT: Now Reggie says 61%. Probably more accurate.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Marino to Ronnie Brown... fail Eric Reid.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: Kevin Harlan couldnt think of a running back during the Marino era. That was pretty much the problem for the Dolphins during that era.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Turiaf's offense has been a major surprise. Nice post work against Dirk.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> :laugh: Kevin Harlan couldnt think of a running back during the Marino era. That was pretty much the problem for the Dolphins during that era.


Rofl why did I call him Eric Reid. I forgot we were on TNT.

Anyway I think Marino only had a thousand yard rusher for one year so I don't blame him. Jabbar.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

RIO?!?!?!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mario could have passed that to a teammate but no way he gives up the glory lol.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice stretch there by Mario!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

60-53 at the half

Great offensive half for the Heat. But we've seen this before during this past month. Great scoring 1st half, then nothing in the 2nd. Hopefully they can break out of that trend tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not an awful first half considering the 3's and Dirk's uberman mode.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

21 points from our bench in that half. Big half for our bench.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I feel happier now. More 2nd quarter basketball, less 1st quarter basketball.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 60-53 at the half
> 
> Great offensive half for the Heat. But we've seen this before during this past month. Great scoring 1st half, then nothing in the 2nd. Hopefully they can break out of that trend tonight.


Good point. Seems like we've been awful in 2nd halves.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If we could get that kind of production from our bench consistently, we'd be alright. Our bench is usually key in our losses.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Haven't formulated an opinion either way, but if either Dirk or Bird weren't white, would they get compared nearly as much as they do?


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Jace said:


> Good point. Seems like we've been awful in 2nd halves.


Stooop you're gonna jinx it!!!Happy thoughts every body!!! :clap:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> "Last year, we just won," said Cuban, who said he would be more sentimental Thursday if he were coming back to Miami to *live.*


LOL. Mark was referring to club LIV. Good job, writer. 

*link*


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dirk still on fire.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Defend Dirk well.

Give up 3 point play to Mahinmi.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LEGGO HEAT


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Damn..they keep double teaming Lebron...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, slow ass drive through the paint by Carter, yet still got a wide open dunk.

Bosh was so easily shielded on that play.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We have mismatches and Bosh shoots that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMFG Bosh


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

SHIT come on BOSH, thats not GOOD SHIT


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh yeah:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I hate Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, Bosh.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Finally Bosh GOOD SHIT


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Finally


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's still kind of funny how much harder he made that shot than it should have been.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Holy shit! That was our first FG of the half?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> It's still kind of funny how much harder he made that shot than it should have been.


Jesus, thought the exact same thing. Reminds me of his old buddy JO down here taking fadeaway jumpers from 5-feet out. YOU'RE 6-11.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Bosh

Great pass


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great pass LeBron.

:lebron: 2 :bosh1:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane needs to hit that J. Perfect rhythm. Right in his range. Straight on.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, Reggie actually right for once. That was a blatant foul by Terry. I love that opposing fans say Dwyane always complains when he's never fouled. Watch the ****ing games.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm starting to miss the days of D-Whistle, nowadays it's D-NoWhistle


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'd be willing to amnesty Miller if it meant keeping Turiaf. I want to keep Turiaf and Harris.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We had to watch Marion brick that floater his entire Heat career, now he makes it 9/10. **** you Marion. **** you.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333

Another great pass by Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron sees the floor like the best PGs in the league. Great look for Battier.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Battier!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice nice nice. Nice block wheres Scary Magician Turiaf?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2Lebron

Another great pass by Mario, after the great D by Turiaf.

Game has turned since :turiaf: entered.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:mario: 2 :lebron: !!! WTF? Mario Chalmers still exists?

And :turiaf: ...marry me.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did Wright really think he'd make that shot against 3 defenders?



Wade2Bosh said:


> Mario2Lebron
> 
> Another great pass by Mario, after the great D by Turiaf.
> 
> Game has turned since :turiaf: entered.


He's the anti-UD. $3,000 says UD has his braids back next year.

Lamar is back in Heat mode now. Against...guess who?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We have double the amount of offensive rebounds Dallas do? wtf


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Turiaf has been a great addition thus far.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great D by :turiaf: on the pick-and-roll leads to a :lebron: steal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How the **** was that not a foul and and1?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beaubois tried to take the foul on LeBron on that layup. Refs think LeBron is too big to be fouled, though.

That call for Odom was real questionable, too.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

**** OFF ODOM.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD throws up the ugliest point blank shots ever.

80-72 after 3

Bad end to the quarter. Would have liked to see Lebron be a little more aggressive.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

When did Odom decide to be good


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> How the **** was that not a foul and and1?


Right? UD got fouled after that beautiful behind-the-back by LeBron, too. Brutal, refs.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Crowd should really stop chanting REF YOU SUCK, it's not helping us.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Odom plays Good??Surprise surprise!!!!It's a HEAT game!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> UD throws up the ugliest point blank shots ever.


So true, they make me chuckle in disgust every time he throws up one of his point blank prayers.


----------



## Headliner (Aug 11, 2011)

Odom trying to impress Kobe so he can return to the Lakers next year. :kobe2:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Again, how the **** was that not a foul?!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh my god. How do you let that go on one end and call that bullshit on the other? WOWOWOWOWOW.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> Crowd should really stop chanting REF YOU SUCK, it's not helping us.


I changed my mind, this is ridiculous. Keep chanting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2UD

Lebron has made some sick ass passes this half


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How did LeBron even know Haslem was there? That pass was not possible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> How did LeBron even know Haslem was there? That pass was not possible.


Was thinking the same thing. Live it almost looked like a lucky deflection. But he turned around and gave it to him on the replay.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Turiaf may be my favourite Heat player. The impact he has is so visible. Both ends.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Kinda lame, but I'm having too much fun:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ronny can you teach Bosh how to be tough please.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WTF was Cole thinking there? No chance.

And on the previous end, UD played horrible D on somehow got a board out of it. Lucky.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, Terry is an epic moron. And he traveled right before that, to no call.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> Kinda lame, but I'm having too much fun:


I can't see what it is your posting ??


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Come on Battier. Defense is best played off the Heat bench.

Refs should review that one, though. Looked like Kidd's toe was on the tape.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jason Terry grabbed somebody and wouldn't let him go on the screen. These refs are garbage.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> I can't see what it is your posting ??


You don't see the images? They're just a play on memes. Like this one:










Do you see that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2UD!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

UD!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:battier:

Great D on Dirk.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Come on Dwyane


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Where's this ball movement coming from? Why can't we sustain it for multiple games?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with the bail out J.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, Rio.

That beautiful ball movement turned into turnovers for a minute.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

wtf Mario lol


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

An 11pt win would be lovely. I have £10 on Miami -10.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Mario with the bail out J.


Crazy rainbow, too. I think he and Norris are one entity.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1st FG in the half for Wade. Just dont get how he has these kind of stretches. Definitely has to play into why our 2nd half scoring has been as bad as it has this month.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh is getting his hands on some rebounds.

AND 1 :bosh1:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh and1


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh and1 :bosh1:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, they play in Orlando tomorrow. Shocking. Its never the other way around, not this season at least.

Wade2LBJ!


----------



## Headliner (Aug 11, 2011)

I never get tired of these alleys.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Go home gay unicorns!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

WADE2BRON


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Reggie can't even get movie quotes right: "Are you...entertained?"

Sick alley-oop right there. Feels good when we can get those as late-game backbreakers. Reminds me of Game 1 of the...*sniff* *sniff*...Finals.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jason Terry 1-10. 

Almost cant believe that.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

The box score looks beauuutifull!!!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

If these scrubs take the lead below 11...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see Cole hit that J


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

15 in a row at home. First sweep of Dallas since 2000.

If only we could get that number 1 seed. Apparently, we need it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And how did Rio miss a three after Cole hit a pull up? They're supposed to be each other's echo.

There's the three...after Cole pretty much airballs his next pull up. OK.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So...we lead by 35 in the Xmas game...win by 11.

Tonight, in a close game, pretty much...we win by 21. 

Go figure.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pitt!

Heat win 106-85

This turned into a blowout pretty quick in the 4th. The bench was great.

Hard choice for POTG. No one was great and a few were very good.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is this our largest win or point total without a 20-point scorer?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

+45 on the boards in the two wins vs. Dallas.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Pitt!
> 
> Heat win 106-85
> 
> ...


Lebron or Bosh.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I can't remember a game where we had such even scoring across the board.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Best thing about shooting in front of the opponent's bench in the 2nd half: Cuban's face after Heat scores. Priceless.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> Is this our largest win or point total without a 20-point scorer?


We got 6 guys in double figures I like that stat better. :clap:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Last one










Well...hopefully we make up for it for real this postseason.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Holy shit...imagine how good we'd be if we had a Bynum.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I see ya Chris Bosh...9 boards...making sure you keep that last 10 rebound game back in January or whenever long ago it was.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Holy shit...imagine how good we'd be if we had a Bynum.


Yeah, I think we'd be pretty good too if we had the 2nd best center in the league 

After thinking about it, I got Lebron as POTG.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Durant couldn't miss against us, now he can't make against the Lakers. SMH


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^My thought exactly. Im sure the road/home thing plays a part. We have to beat them next Thursday.

Bynum is almost the 2nd best C by default. Such crap there these days. But yeah, he's still really good. That statement I made was pretty foolish.

It seems a major key to victory this season is low TOs. Even with that flurry we had in the 4th, still ended with 13.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow...I had 3 people consecutively tweet "FLYING DEATH MACHINE" in my Twitter feed after the alley-oop.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ready for a shocker?



> *"...They need a veteran shooter, a guy who can score besides LeBron (James) and (Dwyane Wade)...So I think I'd be an asset to them." - Jason Terry*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


*more*

He did say he's going to shop himself around to gauge his market value, wants a multi-year deal, and wants to play until he's passed 40, however. I don't like the sound of any of that, nor do I see a union happening. Just thought it was funny he of all people would be talking about playing for the Heat, especially after getting beaten by them.

****. I think I'm missing the whole game tomorrow. Didn't know it was a 7-o-clocker.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I don't want him I'm too bitter about him lighting us up in the finals costing us gold, asshole. =/


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Is this our largest win or point total without a 20-point scorer?


Its our *1st* win all season long that we didnt have a 20 point scorer, according to EJ on Inside the NBA.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

No one likes you Jason Terry


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I like Jason Terry, you grudge-holding pussies. Always liked him and always thought he'd be a perfect fit on our team.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL Shao, not pulling punches there. I'm 50/50. He's getting old but his game hasn't declined much. He's a chucker and is streaky, but we've seen how good streaky he can be. Not a good defender and would take minutes away from the NoConator. Toss up for me.

W2B, just watched the replay and EJ said its the *1ST GAME* all season without a 20pt scorer. Wonder about last year.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Can somebody resume me how we played? how was Bosh, Joel, Haslem, Battier and Turiaf?

I missed the game completely, saw that at half time we lead and won the game. I am pretty happy about that.

I will try and read the play by play later but would love to get a resume of the game from you guys. What we did well, what we didn't. What went well, especially because we haven't been playing too well lately and winning against the Mavs is a pretty nice feat.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I always liked Terry and think he would be what we need off the bench.

That said, our pressing need is a mutha****ing C.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> Can somebody resume me how we played? how was Bosh, Joel, Haslem, Battier and Turiaf?
> 
> I missed the game completely, saw that at half time we lead and won the game. I am pretty happy about that.
> 
> I will try and read the play by play later but would love to get a resume of the game from you guys. What we did well, what we didn't. What went well, especially because we haven't been playing too well lately and winning against the Mavs is a pretty nice feat.


Bosh- Mediocre or Bosh-like for most of the game, then picked up his scoring late and rebounded as well as he has in a while

Joel- had no chance on Dirk early(no one on Earth can guard him when he's that hot), so he didnt really factor in on this one. UD and Bosh played most of the 2nd half minutes.

UD- One of his best games of the season, by far

Turiaf- Once again, I thought the game turned when he came in. Loving this pickup.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LOL Bargnani pathetic flop.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> Can somebody *resume *me how we played?


Is that Canada talk?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> Is that Canada talk?


Canadian...he's speaking Canadian. you do know canadian is a language right?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:yes:

I call it "Canada talk."


----------

